# Lung cancer



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

Last Thursday my 9 yr golden had accident in the house, my wife said take him to the vet , he never did that , I take him in and they do blood work , the next day they call and said bring him in for x rays, I'm not sure what they called in but his lungs were in bad shape , the vet said even with treatment I might be look at 6 months at most, he always go fishing with me , so my wife said take him , on the boat he was breathing hard so we came back in to get him in air conditioning, during the night his breathing got faster , I decided that when the vet open to take him to be put down, I did want him to suffer any more , he made it to the front door lied down and passed in my arms , sparky stole my heart in the worst way, the bond is on belief, I have never had a dog with such a bond that my wife thinks that I love him more than her


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so sorry. Some dogs really do take a hold of your heart and losing them leaves a huge hole in your life. He sounds very special.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Many of us here have lost special dogs like your boy. When they leave us it is hard because they hold such a special place in our hearts. He died in the arms of a person he loved and that made it easier for him. My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Fly free Sparky.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to read this.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My son lost his chocolate lab to lung cancer a year ago. She lasted a week before he had to let her go. It's heartbreaking. My son didn't even know there was anything wrong until it was too late.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss! The grief will feel unbearable now but I hope, as time goes on, you will smile when you think of your beloved pup and that you will share stories of him with us. RIP


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shedding tears for you since I (like so many others) know how painful this is.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sad, sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sparky. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 


Godspeed Sparky


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for the support, this is hard to cope with, I put something in the rainbow section, the stories could go on an on ,


----------

